# venison snack sticks, think I screwed up



## kenn1320 (Nov 19, 2015)

OK guys I had done some of the summer sausage sticks last year and they turned out great. I was in a hurry and didnt take the time to do my research on here. I didnt mix any beef or pork, straight venison. I used backwoods seasoning which has the pink salt cure packet. I really was in a rush, which didnt help matters. I started smoke right away and the smoker was at 180deg for the first 45min till I went on here looking for internal temp and saw it shouldnt go over 160. I had a heck of a time trying to get down to 160, stayed in the 165-178 range for 6hrs. I had it stall at 120 for the longest time, then went to 135 and wouldnt go any higher. It was 2:30 in the morning and I shut her down and put the sticks in the fridge. They have a nice pink color inside and smell great. Since there is a cure in the mix, do I really need to hit 152deg? Did I screw up and ruin this batch?

thanks,

Ken


----------



## daveomak (Nov 19, 2015)

I think wild game needs to be cooked to a higher temp than 135....   I can't remember but I think it is around 160-165....

What you can do is vac-pack the sticks in a single layer...  then put in a water bath that's 160-165 deg. F...   leave for about 1/2 - 1 hour so they will cook...    or a single layer in a zip bag should work also....



Bacteria on whole cuts, like steaks or roasts, usually are just on the surfaces so these cuts can be cooked to a minimum internal temperature of 145° F. All ground venison needs to be cooked to at least 160° F. When you grind meat, you spread any bacteria present throughout the entire batch.


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 19, 2015)

Remember to keep your water temp under 180 like you do with your smoker or you render the fat. I haven't tried finishing sausage in the bag. I put the sausage right in the water until they get to 152-155 IT and then cold water bath to stop the cooking. After the cold water bath hang them back up to bloom and dry.

At 135 your sticks are still at risk of bacteria and will mushy and not enjoyable to eat. The sticks are not ruined right now, just not finished cooking.


----------



## kenn1320 (Nov 19, 2015)

I have 17lbs of this stuff, not going to be easy on the stove. Is it possible to throw them back in the smoker or oven and finish them up? Also I have a 2 probe maveric, and had one probe in a stick length wise and the other at mid rack height. There is a difference in smoker temp depending on probe location. Where is the best place to read smoker temps? Mine is a large outhouse style. I also have 1 rack above my outlets near the top(outlets are about 6" down from ceiling). Is this a poor location for a rack since smoke might stagnate there?

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/174038/michigan-insulated-smoke-house


----------



## bmaddox (Nov 19, 2015)

You could heat the water on the stove, place it into a cooler, then add hot water or ice as needed to hold the temp. It requires constant baby sitting but it can be done.


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 19, 2015)

Cooking in water goes pretty fast and is very even heat. Use a big pan like the bottom of a roaster pan on top of the stove. Do a few batches until your done.

Your smoker probe should be next to whatever you are smoking, on a rack or hanging or whatever. My exhaust outlets leave room for a rack but I smoke everything below the exhaust. I do store racks there.


----------



## kenn1320 (Nov 19, 2015)

Woodcutter said:


> Cooking in water goes pretty fast and is very even heat. Use a big pan like the bottom of a roaster pan on top of the stove. Do a few batches until your done.
> 
> Your smoker probe should be next to whatever you are smoking, on a rack or hanging or whatever. My exhaust outlets leave room for a rack but I smoke everything below the exhaust. I do store racks there.


I laid these down on racks, versus hanging. That gave me 4 levels of racks, so wasnt sure on the best place to check temps.


----------



## kenn1320 (Nov 21, 2015)

Well I took your advice and used a turkey roaster pan and made quick work of it. Water was 165 and IT started around 37 and I took it to 153. Thanks for the help.


----------

